# icône jpg???



## ARnooo (25 Juin 2006)

comment transformer une image jpg en icône?
les icones étant ds un autre format, lequel?


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2006)

ARnooo a dit:
			
		

> comment transformer une image jpg en icône?
> les icones étant ds un autre format, lequel?




Une solution simple, c'est de lire les infos(pomme+i) de l'image, de sélectionner l'icône en haut à gauche, de la copier et de la coller dans les infos de l'élément auquel on veut appliquer l'icône.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une solution simple, c'est de lire les infos(pomme+i) de l'image, de s&#233;lectionner l'ic&#244;ne en haut &#224; gauche, de la copier et de la coller dans les infos de l'&#233;l&#233;ment auquel on veut appliquer l'ic&#244;ne.


Attention, cependant, il faut que l'image ait d&#233;j&#224; elle-m&#234;me une ic&#244;ne d'elle, sinon tu ne fera que copier l'ic&#244;ne par d&#233;faut des fichiers .jpg (l'ic&#244;ne d'Aper&#231;u, par exemple, si c'est par ce logiciel qu'ils s'ouvrent d'habitude) 

Sinon, pour convertir facilement une image en ic&#244;ne, tu peux faire deux chose :
1 - Ouvrir l'image dans Aper&#231;u, puis la copier (pomme-C) et puis l'appliquer au fichier souhait&#233; (pomme-i sur le fichier, puis s&#233;lectionner en haut &#224; gauche l'ic&#244;ne et enfin pomme-V).
2 - Utiliser Pic2Icon (attention, t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct), tu glisses l'image dessus et cela lui colle l'ic&#244;ne fabriqu&#233;e &#224; partir d'elle.


----------

